# How does a Laptop work?



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

Could someone explain how a laptop computer works. I mean, can you connect to the internet with it? If so, how? I mean since it's portable? Do you have to have a desktop computer that it is somehow networked? with?
Please be kind if these are dumb ??'s


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A laptop is just a different physical form of a desktop computer. All new laptops have both a wired and wireless network adapter installed for broadband use and a modem for dial-up use.

You do not need to have a desktop computer in order to use a laptop. A laptop is a fully functional computer.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Depends on what internet connections you have. If Dial-up, then you plug the phone cord into the modem jack on the side of the computer. If wireless, you either have a internal mini PCI card or you can install a wireless notebook card that slide it into your notebook's PC Card slot.
You can also use ethernet if you have an ethernet slot.


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

Right now I have dial-up but if you switched to cable and have cable on your regular computer then if you used cable for the laptop would you be charged for 2 or just 1?
What kind of batteries do they use? You also can plug them in to an outlet to save battery use?
Are there certain things you need to look for when buying one?
What is ethernet?
Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you want to share a broadband (cable) internet connection with two computers, you would need to purchase a router. If you want to connect wirelessly, then purchase a wireless router. Then, no, you do not pay for two internet connections. Just one.

Laptops have proprietary batteries. It's not like a AA or something you pick up at Wal-Mart. They recharge and last for years. If you're close to an outlet, then plug it in. A standard laptop only gets between 2-3 hours on a single charge anyway. There's no reason to run on battery power if you're sitting right next to an outlet.

When Augie says "ethernet" he means a wired network adapter. All new computers (desktops and laptops) have this built-in.

What to look for in a laptop depends on what you want to use it for. Only a select few have the power to play high-end games. They're very expensive and heavy and have short battery lives. If you travel a lot and want a small laptop, then go with an ultra portable, but you'll be sacrificing screen size and possibly a built-in optical drive (a CD/DVD drive).

Since you don't seem at all familiar with them, why do you want one? Sometimes people think they need a particular device when they may not. What do you think a laptop would do for you?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

This should answer some of your questions. 
Laptop
Laptops will come with a battery. You can plug the laptop into an outlet with the 
charger adapter that will come with a new Laptop. If you want to connect more than
one computer to cable, you need a router. I have Time Warner Cable with a Linksys wireless
router with 3 computers connected with no extra charge. I had to set up the router myself
because TWC doesn't support router usage without paying extra, but you can buy one and 
set it up yourself. Other ISP's may not allow more than one connection, just depends on your provider.


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

If you are on dial up...then you'd need to be near a telephone connection? and if on cable, near a cable outlet ...if so, what would you need for the cable ...a splitter?
I need to be in certain rooms of the house at different times and can't be off in one room where a desktop computer is...so I thought this way, I could still e-mail, go browsing etc. 
I wouldn't need it for games.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, if you use dial-up you need to connect to the phone jack.
Sounds like you want a home wireless network. If you get cable broadband, your provider may offer the equipment and setup for a monthly fee.
Another option is DSL. This comes through the phone lines, but is not available in some locations.


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

I don't know if I'd be wanting to have the connection thru my desktop or just forget the desktop and only use the laptop. 
Would it matter if your desktop was older and running windows 98?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Shamrock, you're not understanding that a laptop is the same thing as a desktop in a different shape.

Just as you don't need another desktop computer to connect a desktop computer to the internet, you do not need a desktop computer to connect a laptop computer to the internet. A laptop is a computer all on its own. It doesn't need another computer.

A laptop is also not a roaming internet connection machine. Just as with a desktop, you have to connect the dial-up modem to a phone jack or connect a network adapter (wired or wireless) for a broadband internet connection.

You do not plug a coax cable into a laptop just like you don't plug one into a desktop. You connect the cable modem to the coax connection on the wall using a coax cable. Then you connect the cable modem to a wireless router using CAT5 ethernet (networking) cable. Then you configure the wireless router and your laptop to connect, and you are on the internet.


----------

